# Autocodes: Any thoughts?



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone use Autocodes, and if so, what are your impressions? All I have to go on is this video http://www.avolvesoftware.com/index.php/11/2011/autocodes-a-code-check-revolution/ which doesn't tell me very much at all of a technical nature. Just blah, blah, blah, faster, blah, blah, blah, save the planet....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2012)

Codes, hmmm...

Zero, zero, zero, destruct...., zero.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 7, 2012)

Never heard of it, but it seems pretty revolutionary!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2012)

And green! It will save the planet!


----------

